# Mailing List for high school seniors!



## mooney101

We need mailing list for some of the high school seniors in our surrounding area. We have had mixed results from companies we have used in the past, can anyone here recommend a good company to use to get the list from.

Thanks So Much
Benjamin C. Mooney


----------



## craig

You may be better off advertising. Direct mail to H.S seniors may not be the best approach.

Love & Bass


----------



## firefly72

Or contact them through their myspace.


----------



## mooney101

thank for the responses. I know direct mailing isn't the best thing so thats why we don't invest too much in the product but still it does get responses. Our problem has always been with you BUY these mailing list they seem to be very inaccurate, even the list we get directly from our contract schools aren't that great either. 

On another note what do you use to advertise to your seniors since were on the subject? there is always the obvious like social networking sites but anything else anyone found out works really well?


----------



## Lyncca

I'm thinking of putting an ad together for our home owner association newsletter.  It is pretty reasonable and I get a discount for living there.


----------



## jlykins

Lyncca said:


> I'm thinking of putting an ad together for our home owner association newsletter. It is pretty reasonable and I get a discount for living there.


 
That's good thinking. Since I run the website for our homeowners association, I'm going to have to see if they would mind if I placed and ad on the site... Hmmm Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Christie Photo

I've always used American Student List.  In fact, I don't know of any other source.

Their lists are pretty good...  you will get some back, and some names will be missing.  They sell according to zip code.  The cost is about $70 per thousand with a $200 minimum order.

Good luck!!

-Pete


----------



## Sarah23

I have Senior Reps that do my work for me.


----------



## Christie Photo

Sarah23 said:


> I have Senior Reps that do my work for me.



Yup...  A very effective approach.


----------



## msf

Can we get more information on senior reps?

I assume they are students that a photog hires to spread the word of their services in the school.


----------



## Lyncca

Many photographers will select students that are personable, friendly and cute to do free pictures or some kind of other incentive and those seniors then go tell all their friends about the photographer.


----------



## Sarah23

Yep...they are seniors who either find me and I aprove, or I find and ask. I do a free session with them, they get a couple free prints, and 50 free "Rep Cards" that are like business cards with a couple of their images on them, and my information, along with a promo (I do a $50 off promo on mine) They also get $15 towards a gift card for every person who comes to me with their card.


----------



## msf

Sarah23 said:


> Yep...they are seniors who either find me and I aprove, or I find and ask. I do a free session with them, they get a couple free prints, and 50 free "Rep Cards" that are like business cards with a couple of their images on them, and my information, along with a promo (I do a $50 off promo on mine) They also get $15 towards a gift card for every person who comes to me with their card.



Thanks for the replies.  

by gift card, do you mean towards a future purchase with you?  Or for a store they request?

I wish I knew more seniors.  I knew a bunch last year but wasnt doing this yet.


----------



## Sarah23

Like a normal gift card from a store. I let them choose.


----------



## LarissaPhotography

We're going to get seniors to do this program with us this year.  We're going to put an ad on craigs list.


----------



## craig

Craig'sList is a good resource, but keep in mind that it is not a place for serious photography buyers.

Love & Bass


----------



## marcus_manolo

Lyncca said:


> Many photographers will select students that are personable, friendly and cute to do free pictures or some kind of other incentive and those seniors then go tell all their friends about the photographer.



Yeah, this will work. They will be your "customer evangelists".


----------



## msf

What are some of the better target market list providers?  There was a source mentioned above for senior portraits, but are there any others that are good for seniors.  What about ones that give contact information for new mothers, newly engaged couples, etc?


----------



## scrappyattitude

I am a "digital designer" and I stumbled upon this forum while searching for high school senior mailing list. I am going to try American Student List and let you guys know how it goes. 

I am NOT a photographer (although I would love to learn!) but I am looking for photographers with websites (who doesnt right?) to do a reciprocal link with my site. Believe it or not my site comes up #1 on google with key words "high school senior yearbook ad". I design senior yearbook ads/tribute pages for students. My only advertising has been word of mouth but I am looking to greatly expand for the Class of 2011! This will be my second year and I think a partnership with high school photographers might be a good start. My website is not too fancy but I am working on updating and freshening it up. my site is scrappyattitude.com. The designs you see on my site are some I did as examples using my own kids. 

Please email me back if interested in the recriprocal link. leigh@makeaphotobook.com


----------



## darciphotography

Yes I got 30 Senior Reps through facebook and they are doing all the work for me.  Also try contacting your local high schools and see if they have a Preferred Photographer List that you can pay to be on.  Darci Amundson Photography


----------



## lisa_13

Last year I did a free shoot for my neighbor, and she referred all her friends to me....I'd say 95% of her good friends came to me for their pictures. This year I am doing another free shoot and hoping for the same response.

I also sent out mailings last year "To the parents of: Student Name." I figured the parents would be more apt to open the letter. I got a lot of response from those, as well as my facebook fan page. To get the addresses I did a facebook search for local high school seniors and used a phone book...a little more work but I got a lot of work in return!


----------

